# Gentoo und Palm

## uhai

Ich hatte eine funktionierende Verbindung zwischen meinem Palm und Gentoo. Leider ist jetzt irgendetwas verhagelt.

Nach folgender Anleitung habe ich begonnen, alles zu entwirren:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_USB_sync_for_Palm_PDAs_with_Evolution_2.0_and_udev

lsusb erkennt den Palm, aber das Device /dev/pilot wird nicht angelegt, ein Datenaustausch findet nicht statt. Ich muß dringend mein Backup zurück auf den Palm bringen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Normalerweise ist evolution mit gnome-pilot mein Gentoo-Gegenstück. In evolution sind die Termine aber auch nicht mehr sichtbar, da ist jetzt ein Kalender, der nicht mehr angezeigt werden kann   :Question: 

Verbinde ich den Palm über USB zeigt dmesg das:

```
usb 1-1.1: USB disconnect, address 37

usb 1-1.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 38

usb 1-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-1.1: can't set config #1, error -32

```

Die Konfiguration ist wohl in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules:

```
# Palm-Pilot

 KERNEL="ttyUSB*",  NAME="%k",   SYMLINK="pilot",   GROUP="uucp",   MODE="0666"

# PalmOne Tungsten E

# BUS=="usb",SYSFS{serial}=="PalmSN123454678",NAME="pilot",OWNER="root",GROUP="tty",MODE="0660"

#

# This works for one user's Handspring Visor.  Put the desired user in the "usb" group.

# KERNEL=="ttyUSB[01]*",  NAME="tts/USB%n", GROUP="usb", MODE="0660"

```

Die erste hat schon funktioniert, die zweite ist aus oben genannter Anleitung und funktioniert auch nicht.

Auf dem Pc bekomme ich keine Fehlermeldung... 

pilot-xfer findet keinen anschluß - unable to bind port - egal welchen Port...

Wie komme ich weiter? lsusb erkennt den Palm am USB-Bus. Wieso wird dann der device nicht angelegt?

uhai

----------

## moe

Hast du das Modul "visor" geladen? Bei mir musste ich nix an udev ändern, allerdings visor (und usbserial glaub ich) immer händisch laden.

Und der Palm verbindet sich meistens erst dann richtig mit dem PC wenn Hotsync auf dem Palm gestartet wird..

HTH Maurice

----------

## uhai

beide Module sind da, gnome-plot startet aber zweimal...

Ich glaube, die zwei (visor, usbserial) hatte ich anfangs nicht gebraucht...

Da war auch mal so eine Fehlermeldung, glaube ich.. dass die "alten" Module auch geladen seien..

Geht es denn auch ohne?

uhai

----------

## moe

Ich wüsste nicht, dass es auch ohne geht.. Ich find allerdings seitn paar Tagen mein Kabel nicht, um das nochmal live auszuprobieren  :Sad: 

Was bedeutet "gnome-plot startet aber zweimal..."?

----------

## uhai

gnome-pilot - nicht gnome-plot habe ich gemeint, sorry.

Das Settings-Fenster geht zweimal auf, aber der Dialog, der den Sync anzeigt, kommt nicht.

uhai

----------

